# What basket upgrade for Gaggia Baby/Classic?



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

I've just upgraded my grinder to a Mazzer Super Jolly from this forum, and now looking to get a new unpressurised basket.

I've done some searching in the forum and on google, but i'm struggling to understand what size basket i want! Black Cat sell a 16g/20g basket, but ive seen other sizes like 18/22g etc, and now I'm just confused.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For the Gaggia without a PID I would not go above 18 gms due to the fall off in temperature as it cannot maintain brew temp

Choices usually are between IMS. and VST, personally I prefer the VST baskets.


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks! Any particular one to go for? I've just had a spanner thrown in the works, and i'm not sure if i need ridged or ridgeless...will either fit in my portafilter?

Also, should i be upgrading to a bottomless portafilter at the same time?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I ran a ridgeless 18g VST in my last Classic. Still use it in another machine now.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go 18 gm ridgeless, the ridge only makes the spring in the P/F grip more firmly nothing else.

The bottomless P/F just allows you to see the pour leaving the basket and if your preparation is good / faulty. It also allows you to fit a taller cup underneath.

Makes for easier basket removal, just a quick press with your thumb.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> For the Gaggia without a PID I would not go above 18 gms due to the fall off in temperature as it cannot maintain brew temp
> 
> Choices usually are between IMS. and VST, personally I prefer the VST baskets.


 +1 for 18g VST.

Even after owning a Gaggia for years, I only realised/appreciated the other day just how small the boiler is. Depending on model, the older versions only hold about 80mL, so if you are drawing about 40grams of water out, that's 40grams of cold water being drawn in from the water tank as you brew. Therefore you need to avoid using large doses of coffee as I'd imagine by the time you finish the water temp is going to be far from 94 degrees.


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

I ended up going for the IMS ridged 16-20g basket as the reviews said that would fit my PF. Hopefully it all works!

Thanks all


----------

